# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΕΘΙΣΜΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ ΚΑΙ ΓΑΜΟΣ

## ΖΙΖΕΛ

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα..είμαι νέο μέλος και βρήκα την σελίδα ψάχνοντας απελπιστικά για βοήθεια...Είμαι παντρεμένη εδώ και 18 χρόνια..τον άντρα μου τον αγάπησα πάρα πολύ...έχουμε μία κόρη η οποία διανύει την εφηβεία..Πριν γεννηθεί είχα τρεις παλλίνδρομες κυήσεις..μετά από μια σειρά εξετάσεων τελικά έμεινα έγγυος αλλά η κόρη μου γεννήθηκε με ανοφθαλμία..μεγάλο πλήγμα και για τους δύο....Ο άντρας μου σαν χαρακτήρας ήταν δυνατός στην αρχή αλλά μετά άρχισε να λυγίζει..έπρεπε να φροντίζω σε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, την ψυχολογία του. της κόρης μου και φυσικά της δικής μου για να μπορώ να ζω...Ο θεός με αντάμειψε..μου έδωσε ένα χαρισματικό παιδί..άριστο στις μαθητικές του δραστηριότητες και φυσικά στον χαρακτήρα του ..Ηταν κάτι το οποίο με σπάραζε καθώς αναρωτιόμουν πως θα τα καταφέρει...κυρίως μέσα σε μια κλειστή κοινωνία όπου το στοιχείο της περιέργειας και του κοτσομπολιού πρωταγωνιστούν...Ομως δεν με ένοιαζε..προχωρούσα και έδειξα και στην κόρη μου πως στη ζωή πρέπει κανείς να είναι καλός καπετάνιος και να μην επηρεάζεται από κανέναν και από τίποτα....όλα αυτά τα χρόνια λοιπόν...επεμβάσεις..έξοδα... αγωνίες ....και πολλές μα πολλές στεναχώριες αλλά με πρωταγωνιστή πια τον σύζυγο. Πριν τον γνωρίσω είχε βιώσει τον θάνατο του πατέρα του, και την διάλυση του αρραβώνα του...ναι του είχαν έρθει μαζεμένα...όταν τον γνώρισα ήταν νομίζω κοινωνικό πότης..αλλά και μερικές φορές ήταν υπερβολικός...Ηταν κάτι που δεν το πρόσεχα ιδιαίτερα...ήθελα απλά να είμαστε μαζί....Στην διάρκεια της συμβίωσης μας είχαμε πολλά θέματα με το ποτό..άλλοτε πολύ και άλλοτε λίγο..όταν όμως άρχισε η κατάσταση να χειροτερεύει και να με κυριεύει ο φόβος για την ψυχολογία του παιδιού μου που αγωνιζόμουν τόσα χρόνια...σηκώθηκα και έφυγα με την μικρή και πήγα στην πατρική μου οικία. Γινότανε νευρικός, ότι τον βασάνιζε το θυμότανε εκείνη την στιγμή και ξεσπούσε με άσχημο τρόπο..όχι δεν με χτύπησε ποτέ..ισως αν εξακολουθούσα να έμενα να γινότανε και αυτό....Ηρθε στο πατρικό μου..μέναμε όλοι μαζί..δεν μπορούσα να τον αρνηθώ γιατί τον αγαπούσα αλλά και δεν μπορούσα να μένω στο καινούργιο μας σπίτι γιατί δεν ήθελα να δώσω δικαιώματα στην γειτονιά καθώς είχα και δικούς μου εννοικιαστές από κάτω από το δικό μου διαμέρισμα.Η ζωή δεν μου άφηνε και πολλές επιλογές...οικονομικά ήμουν αδύναμη..τα χειρουργία ήταν το ένα πίσω από το άλλο...θα έπρεπε να κάνω πίσω για την υγεία του παιδιού μου...και αυτό γινότανε πάντα..Υπήρχανε στιγμές που ερχότανε το πρωί και δεν τον άφηνα να μπει....γιατί όταν ερχότανε δημιουργούσε μεγάλες φασαρίες και ξυπνούσε το παιδί...Την επομένη πονούσα που άφηνα τον άνθρωπό μου μόνο του....και αυτό γινότανε για πολύ καιρό ακόμη...ώσπου τα νέυρα μου γίνανε χάλια....ένοιωθα αδικημένη..πικραμένη...δυστ χισμένη.....την τελευταία φορά που άργησε λόγω του ποτού του πήγα τα πράγματά του στο καινούργιο σπίτι λέγοντας του τέρμα...είκοσι μέρες τώρα έχουμε να βρεθούμε έστω και για τα τυπικά...δεν πηγαίνει στην δουλειά..πίνει συνέχεια....υποφέρω που τον βλέπω χάλια..αλλά και φοβάμαι γιατί δεν μπορώ να τον πλησιάσω..ναι τον φοβάμαι....όταν γίνεται λιώμα μπορεί να μου κάνει και κακό...μπορεί να μη με χτύπησε όμως έκανε άλλες κινήσεις που με οδηγούν σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα..Πρέπει να σημειώσω πως τρέξαμε σε γιατρούς και ειδικούς αλλά μέχρι εκεί..δεν ήθελε κέντρα απεξάρτησης....Βρίσκομαι σε μεγάλη απόγνωση..δεν ξέρω πως να τον βοηθήσω..μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι μήπως φταίω και εγώ σε κάτι..μήπως δεν έκανα κάτι καλά...Του στέλνω μηνύματα αλλά δεν μου απαντάει...Μέχρι προχθές μου έδινε πάλι υποσχέσεις..πριν δύο μέρες....και μόνο με μηνυματα...Πες τε μου σας παρακαλώ τι μπορώ να κάνω...έχω μεγάλο δρόμο με την κόρη μου για την υγεία της ακόμη....και ένα σύζυγο "χαμένο".....

----------


## καθρεπτης

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα..είμαι νέο μέλος και βρήκα την σελίδα ψάχνοντας απελπιστικά για βοήθεια...Είμαι παντρεμένη εδώ και 18 χρόνια..τον άντρα μου τον αγάπησα πάρα πολύ...έχουμε μία κόρη η οποία διανύει την εφηβεία..Πριν γεννηθεί είχα τρεις παλλίνδρομες κυήσεις..μετά από μια σειρά εξετάσεων τελικά έμεινα έγγυος αλλά η κόρη μου γεννήθηκε με ανοφθαλμία..μεγάλο πλήγμα και για τους δύο....Ο άντρας μου σαν χαρακτήρας ήταν δυνατός στην αρχή αλλά μετά άρχισε να λυγίζει..έπρεπε να φροντίζω σε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, την ψυχολογία του. της κόρης μου και φυσικά της δικής μου για να μπορώ να ζω...Ο θεός με αντάμειψε..μου έδωσε ένα χαρισματικό παιδί..άριστο στις μαθητικές του δραστηριότητες και φυσικά στον χαρακτήρα του ..Ηταν κάτι το οποίο με σπάραζε καθώς αναρωτιόμουν πως θα τα καταφέρει...κυρίως μέσα σε μια κλειστή κοινωνία όπου το στοιχείο της περιέργειας και του κοτσομπολιού πρωταγωνιστούν...Ομως δεν με ένοιαζε..προχωρούσα και έδειξα και στην κόρη μου πως στη ζωή πρέπει κανείς να είναι καλός καπετάνιος και να μην επηρεάζεται από κανέναν και από τίποτα....όλα αυτά τα χρόνια λοιπόν...επεμβάσεις..έξοδα... αγωνίες ....και πολλές μα πολλές στεναχώριες αλλά με πρωταγωνιστή πια τον σύζυγο. Πριν τον γνωρίσω είχε βιώσει τον θάνατο του πατέρα του, και την διάλυση του αρραβώνα του...ναι του είχαν έρθει μαζεμένα...όταν τον γνώρισα ήταν νομίζω κοινωνικό πότης..αλλά και μερικές φορές ήταν υπερβολικός...Ηταν κάτι που δεν το πρόσεχα ιδιαίτερα...ήθελα απλά να είμαστε μαζί....Στην διάρκεια της συμβίωσης μας είχαμε πολλά θέματα με το ποτό..άλλοτε πολύ και άλλοτε λίγο..όταν όμως άρχισε η κατάσταση να χειροτερεύει και να με κυριεύει ο φόβος για την ψυχολογία του παιδιού μου που αγωνιζόμουν τόσα χρόνια...σηκώθηκα και έφυγα με την μικρή και πήγα στην πατρική μου οικία. Γινότανε νευρικός, ότι τον βασάνιζε το θυμότανε εκείνη την στιγμή και ξεσπούσε με άσχημο τρόπο..όχι δεν με χτύπησε ποτέ..ισως αν εξακολουθούσα να έμενα να γινότανε και αυτό....Ηρθε στο πατρικό μου..μέναμε όλοι μαζί..δεν μπορούσα να τον αρνηθώ γιατί τον αγαπούσα αλλά και δεν μπορούσα να μένω στο καινούργιο μας σπίτι γιατί δεν ήθελα να δώσω δικαιώματα στην γειτονιά καθώς είχα και δικούς μου εννοικιαστές από κάτω από το δικό μου διαμέρισμα.Η ζωή δεν μου άφηνε και πολλές επιλογές...οικονομικά ήμουν αδύναμη..τα χειρουργία ήταν το ένα πίσω από το άλλο...θα έπρεπε να κάνω πίσω για την υγεία του παιδιού μου...και αυτό γινότανε πάντα..Υπήρχανε στιγμές που ερχότανε το πρωί και δεν τον άφηνα να μπει....γιατί όταν ερχότανε δημιουργούσε μεγάλες φασαρίες και ξυπνούσε το παιδί...Την επομένη πονούσα που άφηνα τον άνθρωπό μου μόνο του....και αυτό γινότανε για πολύ καιρό ακόμη...ώσπου τα νέυρα μου γίνανε χάλια....ένοιωθα αδικημένη..πικραμένη...δυστ χισμένη.....την τελευταία φορά που άργησε λόγω του ποτού του πήγα τα πράγματά του στο καινούργιο σπίτι λέγοντας του τέρμα...είκοσι μέρες τώρα έχουμε να βρεθούμε έστω και για τα τυπικά...δεν πηγαίνει στην δουλειά..πίνει συνέχεια....υποφέρω που τον βλέπω χάλια..αλλά και φοβάμαι γιατί δεν μπορώ να τον πλησιάσω..ναι τον φοβάμαι....όταν γίνεται λιώμα μπορεί να μου κάνει και κακό...μπορεί να μη με χτύπησε όμως έκανε άλλες κινήσεις που με οδηγούν σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα..Πρέπει να σημειώσω πως τρέξαμε σε γιατρούς και ειδικούς αλλά μέχρι εκεί..δεν ήθελε κέντρα απεξάρτησης....Βρίσκομαι σε μεγάλη απόγνωση..δεν ξέρω πως να τον βοηθήσω..μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι μήπως φταίω και εγώ σε κάτι..μήπως δεν έκανα κάτι καλά...Του στέλνω μηνύματα αλλά δεν μου απαντάει...Μέχρι προχθές μου έδινε πάλι υποσχέσεις..πριν δύο μέρες....και μόνο με μηνυματα...Πες τε μου σας παρακαλώ τι μπορώ να κάνω...έχω μεγάλο δρόμο με την κόρη μου για την υγεία της ακόμη....και ένα σύζυγο "χαμένο".....


αναρωτιέσαι πως μπορείς να τον βοηθήσεις.... εγώ αναρωτιέμαι αν θέλει να τον βοηθήσεις... 
η κόρη σου έχει πρόβλημα στα μάτια.... μην της διμιουργήσετε άθελα σας και πρόβλημα στην ψυχή

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα..είμαι νέο μέλος και βρήκα την σελίδα ψάχνοντας απελπιστικά για βοήθεια...Είμαι παντρεμένη εδώ και 18 χρόνια..τον άντρα μου τον αγάπησα πάρα πολύ...έχουμε μία κόρη η οποία διανύει την εφηβεία..Πριν γεννηθεί είχα τρεις παλλίνδρομες κυήσεις..μετά από μια σειρά εξετάσεων τελικά έμεινα έγγυος αλλά η κόρη μου γεννήθηκε με ανοφθαλμία..μεγάλο πλήγμα και για τους δύο....Ο άντρας μου σαν χαρακτήρας ήταν δυνατός στην αρχή αλλά μετά άρχισε να λυγίζει..έπρεπε να φροντίζω σε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, την ψυχολογία του. της κόρης μου και φυσικά της δικής μου για να μπορώ να ζω...Ο θεός με αντάμειψε..μου έδωσε ένα χαρισματικό παιδί..άριστο στις μαθητικές του δραστηριότητες και φυσικά στον χαρακτήρα του ..Ηταν κάτι το οποίο με σπάραζε καθώς αναρωτιόμουν πως θα τα καταφέρει...κυρίως μέσα σε μια κλειστή κοινωνία όπου το στοιχείο της περιέργειας και του κοτσομπολιού πρωταγωνιστούν...Ομως δεν με ένοιαζε..προχωρούσα και έδειξα και στην κόρη μου πως στη ζωή πρέπει κανείς να είναι καλός καπετάνιος και να μην επηρεάζεται από κανέναν και από τίποτα....όλα αυτά τα χρόνια λοιπόν...επεμβάσεις..έξοδα... αγωνίες ....και πολλές μα πολλές στεναχώριες αλλά με πρωταγωνιστή πια τον σύζυγο. Πριν τον γνωρίσω είχε βιώσει τον θάνατο του πατέρα του, και την διάλυση του αρραβώνα του...ναι του είχαν έρθει μαζεμένα...όταν τον γνώρισα ήταν νομίζω κοινωνικό πότης..αλλά και μερικές φορές ήταν υπερβολικός...Ηταν κάτι που δεν το πρόσεχα ιδιαίτερα...ήθελα απλά να είμαστε μαζί....Στην διάρκεια της συμβίωσης μας είχαμε πολλά θέματα με το ποτό..άλλοτε πολύ και άλλοτε λίγο..όταν όμως άρχισε η κατάσταση να χειροτερεύει και να με κυριεύει ο φόβος για την ψυχολογία του παιδιού μου που αγωνιζόμουν τόσα χρόνια...σηκώθηκα και έφυγα με την μικρή και πήγα στην πατρική μου οικία. Γινότανε νευρικός, ότι τον βασάνιζε το θυμότανε εκείνη την στιγμή και ξεσπούσε με άσχημο τρόπο..όχι δεν με χτύπησε ποτέ..ισως αν εξακολουθούσα να έμενα να γινότανε και αυτό....Ηρθε στο πατρικό μου..μέναμε όλοι μαζί..δεν μπορούσα να τον αρνηθώ γιατί τον αγαπούσα αλλά και δεν μπορούσα να μένω στο καινούργιο μας σπίτι γιατί δεν ήθελα να δώσω δικαιώματα στην γειτονιά καθώς είχα και δικούς μου εννοικιαστές από κάτω από το δικό μου διαμέρισμα.Η ζωή δεν μου άφηνε και πολλές επιλογές...οικονομικά ήμουν αδύναμη..τα χειρουργία ήταν το ένα πίσω από το άλλο...θα έπρεπε να κάνω πίσω για την υγεία του παιδιού μου...και αυτό γινότανε πάντα..Υπήρχανε στιγμές που ερχότανε το πρωί και δεν τον άφηνα να μπει....γιατί όταν ερχότανε δημιουργούσε μεγάλες φασαρίες και ξυπνούσε το παιδί...Την επομένη πονούσα που άφηνα τον άνθρωπό μου μόνο του....και αυτό γινότανε για πολύ καιρό ακόμη...ώσπου τα νέυρα μου γίνανε χάλια....ένοιωθα αδικημένη..πικραμένη... δυστυχισμένη... ..την τελευταία φορά που άργησε λόγω του ποτού του πήγα τα πράγματά του στο καινούργιο σπίτι λέγοντας του τέρμα.. .είκοσι μέρες τώρα έχουμε να βρεθούμε έστω και για τα τυπικά.. .δεν πηγαίνει στην δουλειά. .πίνει συνέχεια... .υποφέρω που τον βλέπω χάλια. .αλλά και φοβάμαι γιατί δεν μπορώ να τον πλησιάσω. .ναι τον φοβάμαι... .όταν γίνεται λιώμα μπορεί να μου κάνει και κακό.. .μπορεί να μη με χτύπησε όμως έκανε άλλες κινήσεις που με οδηγούν σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα. .Πρέπει να σημειώσω πως τρέξαμε σε γιατρούς και ειδικούς αλλά μέχρι εκεί. .δεν ήθελε κέντρα απεξάρτησης.. ..Βρίσκομαι σε μεγάλη απόγνωση..δεν ξέρω πως να τον βοηθήσω. .μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι μήπως φταίω και εγώ σε κάτι. .μήπως δεν έκανα κάτι καλά... Του στέλνω μηνύματα αλλά δεν μου απαντάει.. .Μέχρι προχθές μου έδινε πάλι υποσχέσεις. .πριν δύο μέρες... .και μόνο με μηνυματα... Πες τε μου σας παρακαλώ τι μπορώ να κάνω. ..έχω μεγάλο δρόμο με την κόρη μου για την υγεία της ακόμη... .και ένα σύζυγο "χαμένο".. ...


Ζιζέλ, προφανώς δεν άντεξε την πίεση από τόσων χρονων ταλαιπωρίας και στεναχώριας για το παιδί και βρήκε τον εύκολο δρόμο.
Μονο αν αποφασίσει να απεξαρτηθεί θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
Αυτή η ασθένεια που αντιμετωπίζει το παιδί, τι ακριβώς είναι?

----------


## ΖΙΖΕΛ

Θεοφανία δεν είναι ασθένεια..απλά γεννήθηκε με ένα ματάκι...προσπαθούμε αισθητικά να κάνουμε κάτι..το παιδί έκανε πολλές πλαστικές...Ομως δεν μπορώ να αντέξω τέτοιο φορτίο μόνη μου....έχουμε πολύ δρόμο ακόμη....

----------


## Θεοφανία

...δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι τι εχετε περασει κ οι τρεις τοσα χρονια :(
Πρεπει να δειτε ολοι εναν ειδικο να σας στηριξει..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

believe me...

υπαρχουν 2 τροποι για να στηριξεις καπιον.

ο πρωτος ειναι να του πεις να σε καταλαβαινω επιδη εισαι σα κ μενα

κ ο δευτερος ειναι να του δινεις την εντυπωση οτι τον καταλαβαινεις 

εγω απλα πρωτιμησα τον πρωτο.

το σιγουρο ειναι οστοσο οτι οσες συμβουλες κ να πεις σε καπιον που βλεπει τους ανθρωπους ως κατι απομακρο θα πανε οοοοοοολες στο ντουκου ακομα κ αν εχεις δικιο.

αυτα αν σκεφτεσαι να βοηθησεις καπιον πραγματικα.

αν δε σε νιαζει απλα παρλαρεις χωρις να σκεφτεσαι τι θα περασει στον αλλον. ολοι το εχουν κανει κ αυτο πιστευω..... λιγο πολυ....

----------


## ΖΙΖΕΛ

Αλέξανδρε 77 τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα...και του συμπαραστάθηκα και του υπενθύμισα πως τα προβλήματά μας είναι κοινά....δεν υπάρχει κάτι που δεν δοκίμασα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια..το θέμα είναι πως έχει διαγνωστική παραμελημένη κατάθλιψη....πήγαμε σε πολλούς γιατρούς και όλους τους αμφισβητεί....Αυτές τις τελευταίες μέρες συμπεριφέρεται σαν να μην υπάρχω πια γι αυτόν..αδιαφορεί, ενώ πριν με παρακαλούσε και τα βρίσκαμε....Σ ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου..νοιώθω πως δεν υπάρχει γιατρειά και είναι κάτι το οποίο με σκοτώνει.....

----------


## ΖΙΖΕΛ

Θεοφανία μου το καταλαβαίνω πως χρειάζομαι ειδικό..και θα το φροντίσω άμεσα...ναι περάσαμε πολλά, μέσα σ όλα αυτά έχασα και τους δύο μου γονείς....ειδικά στον πατέρα μου δεν είχα καθόλου συμπαράσταση παρ όλου που τα πέρασε και ο ίδιος...η μητέρα του βέβαια ζει...ενώ οι δικοί μου όχι....Σήμερα με αφήνει μόνη χωρίς ένα σημάδι μετάνοιας η επιστροφής...θα προτιμούσα να μου έλεγε πως θέλει να χωρίσουμε αλλά εκείνος μου έλεγε πριν άλλα.....Σ ευχαριστώ για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σου....

----------


## Θεοφανία

..δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να σου πω. Εχεις πολύ δύναμη μέσα σου.

Ξέρεις, σε μια πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση, συνήθως ο δυνατός την πατάει.
Είναι αυτός που δεν έχει την πολυτέλεια να καταρευσει και στέκεται όρθιος για να περιθάλπτει τους άλλους.
Σε αυτή τη θεση νομίζω πως είσαι.
Περα από τις οποιεσδηποτε συμβουλες, θεωρώ πως ουσιαστικά μόνο ένας ειδικός μπορει να σε βοηθησει...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αλέξανδρε 77 τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα...και του συμπαραστάθηκα και του υπενθύμισα πως τα προβλήματά μας είναι κοινά....δεν υπάρχει κάτι που δεν δοκίμασα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια..


μπορει να τα εχεις δοκιμασει ολα αλλα μπορει να μην ειναι κοινα 100% αλλα 70% 
χρειαζετε εξοφρενικη ταυτιση για να φερει καπιο αποτελεσμα

----------


## elis

δε ξερω απο γαμουσ κλπ αλλα εγω αν ημουν στη θεση σου θα του ελεγα οτι αυτοσ πρεπει να κοιταξει τον εαυτο του και τη δουλεια για να φερνει χρηματα
και συ θα κοιτασ το παιδι οταν λεμε να κοιταει τη δουλεια ενοουμε να ριξει το βαροσ στη δουλεια δλδ να δουλευει κανενα 12ωρο και μετα να γυρναει σπιτι κομματια να φαει και να κοιμηθει
εσυ θα τον πλενει και θα τον ταιζεισ και κατα τα αλλα το παιδι

----------

